# deja vu and anxiety...



## kish002 (Apr 14, 2009)

Totally new here, but wanted to ask about a problem that I have been dealing with. It is quite rare, but about once a year or so I will have a day where I will get strange, extreme deja vu sensations, followed by extreme anxiety, nausea and even vomitting in some occasions. Yesterday I have 4 episodes that were triggered by certain sounds, words or experiences, once it is triggered it is like I have been in that situation before, or possibly am remembering a dream from the night before, then a wave of anxiety/adrenaline, and then nausea. After a bout 30 seconds it is gone and I am spent! I have dealt with anxiety (mild) for a few years, and occasionally take klonopin (about once every three months).

I did take a klonopin right after the first dejavu episode yesterday, it helped me relax, but didn't stop the episodes. As I remember things that happened yesterday (even things not related to the dejavu) it seems as if it was just a movie, very unreal. Any thoughts or similar experiences?? I did read that some people with these extreme deja vu episodes are actually having temporal lobe seizures! Thanks for any help!

andrew


----------



## junfan (Apr 12, 2008)

I get deja vu all the time, its like you real living a moment again, its like you dead and its just your haunting coming back to see you life played out again. that what my dp feels like anyone, sometimes I beleive it not sure?


----------

